# Can i change colour of an on order car?



## F1SpaceMonkey (Nov 21, 2015)

Hi

New to board but read for a while. The TT is always a car i've wanted to own but after test drives in the Mk1 and Mk2 the interior always put me off as not being as good as the car i had at the time. The Mk3 is something else so after a test drive i ordered a TTS in glacier white - delivery should be Feb 2016. Start of my build is December and i'm having 2nd thoughts on the colour and fancy Daytona grey rather than glacier white. What are the chances I could change without starting from scratch?

thanks.


----------



## patatus (Jun 12, 2006)

best is to ask your dealer.. I would keep glacier white :mrgreen:


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

go straight to the dealer because you have only a 15 days window after the order to change "some" optional then, even if the production is not started yet, Audi has prepared your order.
in case you change with daytona Grey, you'll pay the differences and that's it.


----------



## winrya (Feb 22, 2014)

Keep the glacier


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I love Daytona but I have glacier... I'm messing with your mind!  :twisted:


----------



## F1SpaceMonkey (Nov 21, 2015)

thanks for the replies - its way past the 15 days since i ordered. Think I'll stick with my gut feeling and keep the glacier white.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

try anyway on monday..sometime the dealer doesn't transmit the order instantly, or the window change a bit...
it happened to me to change wheel size just in time a few days after the order


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

winrya said:


> Keep the glacier


Sound advice! :wink:


----------



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

Daytona all the way. White TT's look unfinished, rubbish when not clean and doesn't really show off the lines. Daytona looks great in all light and plus now you will always think when you look at yours....wish I had DAYTONA :lol: or maybe not?


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

My A3 was Daytona and agree it's an amazing colour. Didn't want to go with the same for the TT so went white.

I reckon in S Line trim the black bits and white paint looks good on the TT...
<------- just like my profile pic


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

I had Daytona on a previous TT and now have the Glacia! Both are great colours and both go well with the express red ( if you have ordered that). All I would say is that the white contrasts the black elements superbly and has a really classy appearance. All a matter of personal opinion and you are choosing between two great colours!


----------



## GoTeamGb2012 (Dec 27, 2012)

This is my Daytona Grey TTS. You can compare it to the Glacier above. Both are lovely colours so neither are a bad choice. When i ordered mine the dealer said i had up to just before the build where i could change the colour if needs be. I was on the fence between Sepang Blue and Daytona. Very happy now i have it so no regrets here. All the best and congrats, sure you will love it 8)


----------



## tonymar (Jun 1, 2013)

never really liked white cars, but the TT does look good in white, but pearl daytona is a timeless colour that will not date and will always look good , its a tough one personal choice i suppose , sebang blue also looks great on the TTS ,


----------



## AdamA9 (Jul 8, 2011)

F1SpaceMonkey said:


> Hi
> 
> New to board but read for a while. The TT is always a car i've wanted to own but after test drives in the Mk1 and Mk2 the interior always put me off as not being as good as the car i had at the time. The Mk3 is something else so after a test drive i ordered a TTS in glacier white - delivery should be Feb 2016. Start of my build is December and i'm having 2nd thoughts on the colour and fancy Daytona grey rather than glacier white. What are the chances I could change without starting from scratch?
> 
> thanks.


FWIW I think white is better than Daytona Grey -- but it's subjective. The Grey looks dull and toy like in my opinion. Keep white 

Also, interested to know what you owned previously that you preferred to the interior of the Mk2...


----------

